

For ATRIAS Robot, Walking Like a Human Is a Stroll in the Park (video) - jonbaer
http://singularityhub.com/2015/05/06/video-for-atrias-robot-walking-like-a-human-is-a-stroll-in-the-park-literally/

======
kenrikm
Pretty cool robot however it almost seemed as if they were trying too hard to
point out really minor things that should not affect it that much. Terrain
changes "grass to asphalt", hill climb "5 degree incline"? and to take the
cake throwing balls at it.. come on guys we get that you want to make a Boston
Dynamics type video, but pushing a robot over and it recovering is
considerably more difficult then hitting it with a ball that's what 2% of its
weight? The fact that it is a bipedal robot is cool enough, no need to add in
the corny stuff.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
I think you underestimate the effort required to make even these tiny things
to work.

